# the greatest rivalry in NBA history



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Like my tribute post I would like to recognize the greatest rivaly in nba history

the legend Bird vs Magic
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9JUENeZu4E&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HT96azPZHs&feature=related

these men were the greatest in baseball history on and off the court unlike the bums on the court today. There are a few exceptions. 

And here they are at birds retirement 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdCMU3MfX_U&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2vIP9lY3YU&feature=related


----------

